# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  تغییرات بتای iOS 14.3

## idtop.ir

اعلان های تمرینات کاردیو یا هوازی
بروزرسانی iOS 14.3 نشان داد کاربران اپل واچ  در WatchOS 7.2 نوتیفیکشن هایی مبنی بر به حد نصاب رسیدن تمرینات هوازی دریافت خواهند کرد، اپل پیش از این نیز اعلام کرده بود نوتیفیکشن های تمرینات هوازی به اپل واچ خواهند آمد.
اضافه شدن پیشنهادات برنامه شخص ثالث
اضافه شدن این بخش توسط اپل برای مبارزه با اتهامات ضد رقابتی است، سال گذشته در اروپا از گوگل به دلیل مجبور کردن کاربران جهت استفاده از Google Chrome در دستگاه های اندروید شکایت شد، اکنون دستگاه های اندرویدی فروخته شده در اروپا مرورگرهای دیگری را به کاربران پیشنهاد می دهند. البته این ویژگی در کشورهایی مثل ایالات متحده با قوانین سخت گیرانه اضافه نخواهد شد.
انتخاب موتور جست و جو در حالت پیش فرض
اپل احتمالا نقشه های زیادی برای این قسمت دارد که در آینده ای نه چندان دور به وقوع می پیوندد، حالا علاوه بر موتور جست و جوی Google، Yahoo، Bing, DuckDuck Go گزینه دیگری نیز به آن اضافه شده است که موتورو جست و جوی Ecosia نام دارد، شاید برایتان جالب باشد که توسعه دهندگان این موتور جست و جو درآمد حاصل از آن را برای محافظت از طبیعت صرف کاشت درخت می کنند. ویژگی های بتای iOS14 لو رفت

----------

